# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Установи свой рекорд: byfly представляет новый тарифный план «Рекорд 5»

## ByFly

Спешим поделиться прекрасной новостью: byfly представляет новый тарифный план Рекорд 5 со скоростью 5 Мбит/с, доступный для абонентов-физических лиц, подключенных по технологии xPON.
 	Сегодня подключиться к Рекорд 5 могут жители практически каждого города Беларуси. Тарифный план предлагает доступ к сети Интернет без ограничения трафика со скоростью 5 Мбит/с от сети к абоненту и 2,5 Мбит/с от абонента к сети.
 	Интересно знать:
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

